# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Ermenilere Ohio darbesi

## bozok

*Ermenilere Ohio darbesi* 



*Schmidt: “Benim tarih bilgime göre buna soykırım denemez”*

ABD Kongresi Temsilciler Meclisi üyesi *Jean Schmidt*, ABD tarihinde bir ilke imza atarak seçim bölgesi Ohio’da soykırım iddialarını kabul etmediği gerekçesiyle hakkında asılsız ithamlarda bulunan Ermeniler hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunma kararı aldı. Schmidt’in Ohio Seçim Komisyonu’na bugün yapacağı suç duyurusu metninde, *“Kendi tarih bilgime göre 1915’de yaşanan trajik olaylara soykırım denemez. Bu konu tartışılmaz değildir. Amerika’da ve dünyada çok sayıda saygın tarihçi aksini söylemektedir. Olayı ABD Kongresi değil bağımsız bir uluslarası komisyon çözüme kavuşturmalıdır”* ifadeleri yer alıyor. 

ABD’de 4 Kasım’da yapılan seçimlerde Ohio Eyaleti 2. Bölgeden Temsilciler Meclisi’ne seçilen Schmidt, 4 Kasım seçimlerindeki rakibi Ermeni asıllı *David Krikorian*’ın seçim kampanyası sırasında kendisine yönelik *‘Türklerden soykırım inkar için kan parası aldığı’* şeklindeki asılsız suçlamalar nedeniyle Ohio seçim Komitesi’ne suç duyurusunda bulunma kararı aldı. 

*Olanlar soykırım değildir* 

Bugün seçim komitesine iletilecek başvurusunda 1915 olaylarının soykırım olduğu yönündeki Ermeni iddiaları hakkındaki görüşlerini açıklayan Schmidt,* “Ben bir Ermeni soykırımını inkar etmedim. Tarihi kayıtlar hakkındaki bilgime dayanarak 1915’de yaşanan trajik olayları ‘soykırım’ olarak niteleyemem. üünkü bu çok kesin bir tanımlama”* dedi. 

*Uzmanlar karar versin* 

*“Benim Kongre’deki pozisyonum da her zaman bu konunun Kongre’nin bir sorunu olmadığı yönünde olmuştur.”* diyen Schmidt şöyle devam etti: 

*“Bir Kongre üyesi olarak hiçbir zaman bu Ermeni soykırım tasarıları konusunda oy vermedim. Bu konunun kesin biçimde çözüme kavuşturulması için uzmanlardan oluşan bağımsız bir uluslarası komisyon oluşturulması fikrini destekliyorum”* 

Schmidt, başvurusunda *”Gerçekler hakındaki bilgisi ve mevcut kanıtların kendisini olayların soykırım olduğu yönünde ikna etmediği”* yönündeki değerlendirmesini Krikorian’ın kendisine de ilettiğini başvurusunda ifade etti. 

*Aksini savunan saygın tarihçiler var* 

Krikorian’ın seçime 48 saat kala seçmenlerine gönderdiği mektupta kendisi hakkında yer verdiği *‘tartışılmaz soykırım gerçeğini inkar ediyor’* değerlendirmesine de karşı çıkan Schmidt,* “Tarihi gerçekler onun söylediği gibi tartışılmaz durumda da değil. Saygın Amerikan bilim adamları 1915’de yaşanan trajik olaylar için ‘soykırım’ ifadesinin kullanılmasının uygun olup olmadığını sorgulamakta. Bunlar arasında Princeton üniversitesi’nden ünlü tarihçi Bernard Lewis, Kaliforniya üniversitesi’nden Stanford Shaw, Louisville üniversitesi’nden Justin McCarthy, Massachusets üniversitesi’nden Guenter Lewy ve Brian Williams, Princeton üniversitesi’nden Norman Itzkowitz, Boston üniversitesi’nden David Fromkin, Brandeis üniversitesi’nden Avigdor Levy, Tennessee Teknik üniversitesi’nden Michael Gunter, Hunter College’dan Pierre Oberling, George Washington üniversitesi’nden Roderic Davidson, Dış Politika Araştırma Enstitüsünden Michael Radu ve askeri tarihçi Edward J. Erickson gibi isimler yer alıyor”* dedi. 

*“ABD dışında da birçok akademisyen Osmanlı Ermenilerinin tarihi hakkında soykırım- karşıtı görüşlere sahiptir”* diyen Schmidt, Gilles Veinstein (College de France), Stefano Trinchese (Chieti üniversitesi), Augusto Sinagra (Romae-Sapienza üniversitesi), Norman Stone (Bilkenit üniversitesi) ve Andrew Mango ‘yu( Londra üniversitesi) örnek gösterdi. 

*Kınayın ve ceza verin* 

Bugün seçim komisyonuna gönderilecek başvurusunda Krikorian’ın kampanya sırasında kendisi aleyhinde bastırararak dağıttığı *‘Soykırımı inkar için 30 bin dolar ‘kan parası’ aldı’* karalamasının yer aldığı el ilanlarına da yer veren Schmidt, kendisinin hiçbir zaman böyle bir gerekçeyle bağış almadığını belirtti. 

Krikorian’ın, kendisinin seçim kampanyasına yapılan bağışların Amerikan seçim yasalarına aykırı biçimde Türkiye hükümeti tarafından verildiği yönündeki iddialarına da şikayet konusu olarak başvurusunda yer veren Schmidt, kampanyasına bağışta bulunanların Türk hükümetiyle bağı olmadığını gösteren resmi belgeleri seçim komisyonuna iletti. 

Schmidt başvurusunda Ohio Seçim Komisyonu’nun konuyu ele alarak Krikorian’ın kampanya sırasında Ohio seçim yasalarını kasıtlı olarak yanlış açıklamalar yaparak ihlal ettiğini kayıt altına alması talebinde bulundu. Schmidt başvurusunda Krikorian’ın yasaları ihlal eden davranışları nedeniyle kınanması ve Komisyon’un uygun bulacağı biçimde cezai yaptırım kararı alınmasını da istedi. (milliyet)


*30.04.2009 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ohio Seçim Kurulu Amerikalı milletvekilinin diaspora şikayetini kabul etti*

_16.05.2009 / Utku üakırözer / Milliyet.com.tr Washington_




ABD’nin Ohio Eyaleti’ndeki Seçim Kurulu, Ermeni diasporasının iddialarına darbe niteliğinde bir karar alarak ABD’li parlamenter Jean Schmidt’in diasporanın önde gelen isimlerinden David Krikorian aleyhine yaptığı suç duyurusunu esastan görüşme kararı aldı. Amerikalı parlamenterin kendisi hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunmasına neden olan ‘Türkiye’den kan parası alıyor’ suçlamasını önceki günkü duruşmada da yineleyen Krikorian’ın davanın kabul edilmemesi yönündeki talebini reddeden Seçim Kurulu, 13 Ağustos’ta konunun esastan görüşülerek sonuçlandırılması kararını verdi. 

ABD Kongresi Temsilciler Meclisi’nin Ohio Eyaleti İkinci Seçim Bölgesinde 4 Kasım seçimlerini kazanarak yerini koruyan Cumhuriyetçi Parti milletvekili Jean Schmidt, ABD tarihinde bir ilke imza atarak, seçim kampanyası sırasında soykırım iddialarını kabul etmediği gerekçesiyle hakkında asılsız ithamlarda bulunan Ermeni rakibi Krikorian hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunmuştu. Schmidt başvurusunda, seçim kampanyası sırasında kendisinin *‘Türklerden soykırımı inkar için kan parası aldığı’* iddiasını ileri süren Krikorian hakkında cezai yaptırım talebinde de bulunmuştu. 

Schmidt’in suç duyurusuyla ilgili ön duruşma önceki gün Ohio’da yapıldı. Schmidt’i avukatının temsil ettiği duruşmada hazır bulunan Krikorian Amerikalı milletvekilinin* ‘kan parası aldığı’*,* ‘Türk hükümeti tarafından desteklendiği’* yönündeki aynı iddiaları Seçim Kurulu önünde de yineleyince, Kurul Ermeni siyasetçinin yaptığı ve davanın iptalini isteyen 47 sayfalık yanıtını reddetti. Kurul’un Schmidt’in talebinin 13 Ağustos’ta esastan görüşülerek sonuçlandırılması yönündeki kararı Ermeni adayın suçlu bulunması ve kınama ya da benzer bir ceza alması olasılığını güçlendirdi. 

Amerikalı milletvekili Schmidt’i asılsız suçlamaları yargıya götürme konusunda ikna ederek savunmasını üstlenen sivil toplum kuruluşu Türk Amerikan Yasal Savunma Fonu (TALDF) yöneticisi David Saltzman önceki günkü kararı Milliyet’e şöyle değerlendirdi: 

*“Krikorian’ın suçduyurusunun iptali isteminin reddedilmesi ve Schmidt’in talebi doğrultusunda konunun esastan görüşülmesi kararı alınmasından büyük memnuniyet duyuyoruz. Asıl kararın da bir an önce verilmesini istiyoruz çünkü 13 Ağustos’ta Schmidt’in şikayetleri kabul edildiği takdirde artık hiçbir Amerikalı siyasetçinin Ermeni diasporasının tehdit kampanyalarından korkması için neden kalmayacak. Ermeni diasporasının görüşlerini kabul etmeyen ya da muhalif olan insanlar da hukuki haklarının bulunduğunu ilk kez hukuki bir kararla görecek”* 

Schmidt, Seçim Kurulu’na yaklaşık bir ay önce yaptığı suç duyurusu başvurusunda Ermenilerin ABD yönetimine kabul ettirmek için büyük çaba harcadığı soykırım iddiaları konusunda şu ifadelere yer vermişti: 

*“Kendi tarih bilgime göre 1915’de yaşanan trajik olaylara soykırım denemez. Bu konu, tartışılmaz değildir…Benim Kongre’deki pozisyonum da her zaman bu konunun Kongre’nin bir sorunu olmadığı yönünde olmuştur.Bir Kongre üyesi olarak hiçbir zaman bu Ermeni soykırım tasarıları konusunda oy vermedim. Bu konunun kesin biçimde çözüme kavuşturulması için uzmanlardan oluşan bağımsız bir uluslarası komisyon oluşturulması fikrini destekliyorum”* 

*“Tarihi gerçekler söyledikleri gibi tartışılmaz durumda da değil. Saygın Amerikan bilim adamları 1915’de yaşanan trajik olaylar için ‘soykırım’ ifadesinin kullanılmasının uygun olup olmadığını sorgulamakta. Bunlar arasında Princeton üniversitesi’nden ünlü tarihçi Bernard Lewis, Kaliforniya üniversitesi’nden Stanford Shaw, Louisville üniversitesi’nden Justin McCarthy, Massachusets üniversitesi’nden Guenter Lewy ve Brian Williams, Princeton üniversitesi’nden Norman Itzkowitz, Boston üniversitesi’nden David Fromkin, Brandeis üniversitesi’nden Avigdor Levy, Tennessee Teknik üniversitesi’nden Michael Gunter, Hunter College’dan Pierre Oberling, George Washington üniversitesi’nden Roderic Davidson, Dış Politika Araştırma Enstitüsünden Michael Radu ve askeri tarihçi Edward J. Erickson gibi isimler yer alıyor. ABD dışında da birçok akademisyen Osmanlı Ermenilerinin tarihi hakkında soykırım- karşıtı görüşlere sahiptir”* 


*Ceza kararı bekleniyor* 
Kurul’un dosyayı kapatmak yerine başvuruyu esastan görüşerek karara bağlama yönündeki eğilimi, 13 Ağustos’ta da Kurul’un Krikorian aleyhinde karar vereceği beklentilerini güçlendirdi. Schmidt başvurusunda Krikorian’ın suçlamalarının gerçekdışı olduğunun tescil edilmesi ve yasaları ihlal eden bu davranışları nedeniyle Komisyon’un uygun bulacağı biçimde cezai yaptırım kararı alınmasını da istemişti. 


*Ermeni diasporasına hukuk dersi* 
Krikorian aleyhindeki davanın mimarı TALDF, son dönemde üstlendiği ses getiren davalarla Ermeni diasporasının bir numaralı kabusu ismi haline geldi. Diaspora Ermenilerinin sindirme ve tehdit politikalarına karşı hem Amerikan siyasetçilerine hem de Amerika’daki Türk toplumunun haklarını öğrenmesi ve yasal zeminlerde araması yönünde girişimler yürütüyor. Amerika’da yaşayan Türk işadamı Yalçın Ayaslı tarafından desteklenen TALDF iki tanınmış Amerikalı hukukçu Bruce Fein ve David Saltzman tarafından yönetiliyor. 

ünlü tarihçi Guenter Levy’nin, Türkiye tarafından maaşa bağlandığı iddiasını ileri süren bir sivil toplum örgütü aleyhine açtığı davayı da üstlenen TALDF ayrıca Amerikan üniversitelerinde Türk tezlerinin konuşulmasını yasaklama yönündeki Ermeni girişimlerine karşı da kampanya yürütüyor.

...

----------

